# Can't activate Network for CentOS 6 under FreeBSD 8.0 VirtualBox Host



## pauljames (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

Tried installing CentOS 6 x64. When it comes to network, on the install pages (anaconda), it cannot activate eth0. Tried (using phpvirtualbox) nat, bridged-adaptor and host-only network. Just wondering if anyone here running FreeBSD as the Host has any successful experience getting networking going for the CentOS guest.


```
NIC 1: MAC: 08002776CF6B, Attachment: NAT, Cable connected: on, Trace: off (file: none), Type: 82545EM, Reported speed: 0 Mbps, Boot priority: 0
```
Another strange thing happened. While having a vnc session on the install, nothing would type into any dialogue box. Example the hostname. I could delete the default with backspace key, but nothing would type in its place. Any idea's what this is caused by?


Thanks!


----------

